# garage special engine lathe



## harleynut (Nov 23, 2013)

Hello, From reading previous posts and other info on the web, I believe my "garage special" lathe is a s/b. I purchased this lathe at an estate auction appx. 18 yrs. ago. The family of the owner said he had purchased it new and was "his baby" !!  Not knowing much about s/b equipment, I set it up in my shop and used it. Actually, I used it alot !! and still do. Now, I need to do some maintenance. I want to rebuild the head stock bearings/spindle and possibly install a lube "system" for the phosphor bronze main bearings. has anyone ever done this? are there bearing inserts available ? A former employer and master machinist friend of mine discussed some time ago about a precision bearing upgrade/retrofit. what do you think ? the rest of the lathe is in excellent shape. I realize the age and capabilities of my lathe sometimes makes a project take a little longer, but I love vintage stuff !!. This equipment is what made america and I want to keep using it !! So, where do I go, who do I contact ?? any help would be appreciated !!                                    thanks, Jim


----------



## Rbeckett (Nov 23, 2013)

Phosphor bronze bearings with the little cups will last literally forever if  you maintain proper lubrication.  Old engineers and train men had a fellow called an oiler and his whole function in life was to run around the train at stops and top off all the little cups here and there on the engine.   Same principle applies to the lathe.  Every time you take her for a spin make sure the cups are filled and that if you run for any length of time you refill them as needed.  I have seen 100 year old machines that had babbit bearing that were poured in place still running every day.   It just takes a commitment to do it religiously with the proper oil and you will be good for many years to come.  If you have worn bearings, you can make new ones and replace them and install new oiler cups with a felt wick to insure that the oils drain in slowly over time.   The wicks are an integral part of making that system perform properly and if they are missing the oils will run through too quickly and result in running a dry bearing.  

Bob


----------



## Maxx (Nov 23, 2013)

Howdy Jim.
A pic of the lathe would help along with the serial #, it should be stamped on the right end of the bed by the tail stock.
Better info can be given with that.
The serial # will identify the model and year, the pics are just for the porn. :jester:

Maxx


----------



## pineyfolks (Nov 23, 2013)

Depending on what model you have, It may just need some adjustment not a rebuild. Some sb lathes don't have bearings. The spindle floats on a film of oil in the casting. Pictures would be helpful. I love vintage stuff.


----------

